# QUIZ: Can You Name These Iconic Actors?



## Prairie dog (May 4, 2021)

QUIZ: Can You Name These Iconic Actors?​
https://www.pastfactory.com/quiz/quiz-can-you-name-these-iconic-actors/

                       You scored 55 out of 57                                                     Retry


----------



## tinytn (May 4, 2021)

*i got 47 out of 57.. not too shabby. eh??*


----------



## Prairie dog (May 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2021)

You scored 53 out of 57    

                                        Ask yourself, “Do I feel lucky? Well do ya, punk?”                                    Because you rocked this quiz!


----------

